# uh?? well here ya go!! ENJOY!!!



## hevishooter (Jan 11, 2008)

couple snows on the pond!!









snows in the corn field









same fied differnt day









so what do you think?


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

wheres this at?


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i think its time to kill.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

WOW! as if i wasnt already itchin to go kill something!


----------



## hevishooter (Jan 11, 2008)

lol!! its in north east colorado!!
iam pretty happy i finally got permision to hunt that field!!
going out sunday! 8)


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Whats wrong with Saturday, Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Wed. Thurs, Fri?? If I could I would be hitting that field as much as I could!!


----------



## hevishooter (Jan 11, 2008)

well cant tomorrow!! iam only 17 and my mom wants me to stay home to paint my room!! :******: 
as well as the weekdays i have school :******: :******: :******: 
but sunday its on ALL DAY!!!!! :sniper:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

If you give me the school number I can call you in!! haha

Well buddy enjoy Im sure you will have a great hunt!


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

so did you get any?


----------



## hevishooter (Jan 11, 2008)

yeah we got 40 all together with three hunters plus eight canadas!!
it was fun but setting 2,000 rags sucks!!!
:******: 
but it was worth it!!


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Weird where is all the snow that has been on the ground for like 1.5 months now? Also weird to see no ice on the pond.


----------



## hevishooter (Jan 11, 2008)

in that particular fied the cows were in there and they pretty much trampled all the snow and the corn down!! 
and as the pond it took that photo earlier in the season!!
are from down there?


----------



## orrghead16 (Dec 29, 2005)

But wouldn't you at least see some snow? Especially on the ground outside the field, etc.?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Not if there where alot of cows, there where probly digging up the ground for something to eat.


----------



## hevishooter (Jan 11, 2008)

there ya go!!!
plus the high down there in the past week has been around 47 degrees!!
well besides tuesday,and wendsday!! it was -15 with wind chill earlier this mournng!!
and i took those pics during that heat wave!!!
so you'll still be alright even if you dont beleve me!! iam the one that knows the truth you dont have to argue!!
get over yourselfs!! except for those who agree!! cheers to yall!! :beer:


----------



## mudhunter (Dec 10, 2007)

A few years ago, the forums all said the geese were gone in Nebr. Everyone said they were all gone. There wasn't anyone hunting them, so I drove around, found a large pod, and we got 66 in 2 days over dekes.

A couple years later, same thing, drove around all day only to see 5-10 snows here and there. Found a large pod, set up the dekes, and killed em for the 2 day weekend. With snows i would believe anything. Dave


----------



## hevishooter (Jan 11, 2008)

haha thanks bud!!
snows are fun to hunt but can be tricky!! :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

You're only 17? Nice Signature! :beer:


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

I am in Colorado. There are least snow drifts even still left after the warm week. First and second pic are definately not from any time recently. third may be but still would have snow around the center of pivot from the drifts. :eyeroll:

Where are the pics of the birds after the hunt? I will rest my case if you post those up for proof. Sorry this is me "getting over myself" 8)


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Look closely at the first and second pic. I know things are different south of the line but doesn't the vegetation get flattened by the snow? :bs: :lame:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

This might be the most worthless thread ever.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I agree...

LOCKED


----------

